# Need some help pricing a ewe



## Iceblink (Apr 23, 2010)

I am considering selling a Dorper Ewe, and a Katahdin ram lamb. The ewe is pure Dorper, and will be a year old in June. She is sweet, healthy, and will make an excellent mama. 

The ram lamb is about a week and a half away from being weaned, and is also in good health , and is a good grazer. 

They both have all their vaccines and hoof trims. 

What would these sheep go for in your area?


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 24, 2010)

The ewe would go anywhere from $125-$200, depending on current market price for breeding ewes and the ram lamb would be anywhere from $125-$175 unless he was registered and this would drive the price up to $250.

But then, things are cheaper in WV than in some other areas, so I'm sure it would depend on your area.


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

get the sheeps body weight. find the local price. get the fat score and quote with other buyers. then you should find the best deal and around here a ewe is worth more than a ram but only if the ram is old. as abbitors are looking more to better meat then tender tough meat of a ram


----------



## patandchickens (Aug 28, 2010)

Doesn't really *matter* what sheep like that would be going for in other peoples' areas... what matters is what they're going for around YOU. Generally it works best to do some windowshopping (or at least advertisement-shopping) and get a sense of your local market, or failing that just pick a number and add "or best offer" and accept that you may not be in a position to wangle every last dollar out of it.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------

